# Anyone got a PVC on Renault Master?



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

Been looking at loads of PVcs and talking to owners. Can't quite get the layout I want off the peg and I've more or less narrowed down the builder I want to go with. (Nu Venture Campers or Vanmaster, both at Wigan.) They will make whatever you want. The nearest thing I've seen to my desired layout was a Vanmaster Troodos. (They arranged for me to see one owned by an existing customer.) Fabulous quality, it was on a Renault Master. Now I don't want a Fiat so for size price etc it looks like the Master is the one to go for. (Can't afford a Sprinter.) I'd really value opinion from anyone running one.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

*renault master pvc*

Hi cant help on the renault bit I'm afraid, but have just collected my sprinter conversion from Nu Venture Campers at Wigan and they have been brilliant, Just had the weekend in the van at Newark County Show and we are really thrilled with the conversion. After all the dreadful reports that you read on this forum i'm glad to report that the project was completed ready for delivery on time


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

Sprinter: hmm, lovely. What layout have you gone for? I'm wanting 2 singles which make a double in front lounge and a separate shower.


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

There is also a Nu Venture Motorhomes in wigan.

this is the original Nu Venture company.

maybe worth a look.

i was happy


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

*sprinter layout*

Hi Ours was based on the long sprinter 6.95m 150hp - gives 4.3m in rear,with auto box, electric side door and other extras. Being new to motorhoming we had no preconceived ideas and drew are own design. We then ran it past a couple of the motorhome magazine testers for comments before taking the idea to various converters.
We chose Nu Venture Campers because of their attitude and the fact that we could communicate with the blokes who were doing the job. Of course we visited their works in Wigan and were impressed with the build quality. We were impressed that they were keen to turn our plans into reality rather than imposing their own standard plan ideas.
The design is different from any other that we have seen. We have a fixed transverse bed across the rear 6' x 4'6" with huge storage area underneath. In the middle of the van is a through bathroom with separate full size shower, swivel loo, proper basin, wardrobe and storage drawers. The bathroom can be closed off from both the bedroom and the kitchen.
At the front we have lounge /kitchen with all standard fitments including 110litre fridge and 4' sofa and 2 swivel seats at the front.
We included awning, status 530/10 aerial, 150l inboard fresh water 
tank, underbody 60l gas tank, tv's and sat receiver.
Andy Stothert of MMM and juddergate fame had a chance to look over the conversion several times during build and was impressed.


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

I've had the benefit of speaking to Andy Stothert who gave me good advice. (What a nice bloke.) He spoke highly of Stuart at NV and Kevin at Vanmaster (who used to work with Stuart apparently.) I spoke to them both at Peterborough show and liked them both, so I will go with one or the other. Quality from both firms was very good.

Your van sounds lovely. Do you have other seating up front or just the cab swivels?

Do you think having the Sprinter rather than Fiat or Renault pushed the price up a lot?


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

*sprinter conversion*

Hi again Yes we have a 4' sofa at the front, so can seat 4 or 5 at a push. The Mercedes choice certainly adds cost and we didn't help by loading on the extras on the base vehicle. The Fiat wasn't an option as we had to have rear wheel drive for towing on grass at showgrounds, plus we were looking at a long term vehicle and took the view that the Merc would probably have twice the life of a Fiat or transit, time will tell.
Stuart at Nu Venture Campers is absolutely excellent.

Michael


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, I don't want a Fiat either. Never liked them, even before juddergate.
I'll finalise my layout then cost it up on Renault and Sprinter see if the Merc could be afforded. Your van sounds super: give me a shout if you're ever in N Yorks or Northumberland. I'll buy you a pint and have a neb at your van, LOL.
Cheers
H


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a Devon Monaco on a Renault master LWB van and sor (4 months and 3000 miles) i am very satisfied.

It has a much smoother ride than my old version Boxer MWB and It has the great quicktronic automatic gearbox, something that is only available on the 3 litre Boxer van.

Because it has the concertina type blinds on the windows, unlike the spring loaded roller blinds on my old Pavo, it runs much more quietly. I got fed up with all the rattles from the Pavo blinds and I had to resort to a large numbers of foam pads stuffed into every opening in the blinds to quieten them - and was only partially successful.


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info: I haven't heard anything bad about the Master which is very encouraging. "What Van" magazine says it is long in the tooth but to me one man's long in the tooth is another man's tried and tested.

So is this the automated change gearbox thingy you have: the one that you push the gear lever back and forward? Can it be treated as a full automatic?


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 11, 2006)

*Panel van convertions*

I did a van conversion on a new master in 2004 and have since covered
45000 miles at an average of 33-40 mpg on journeys to North Cape and the Sahara and many places in between its easy and comfortable to drive very reliable The only repair needed so far was to replace the alternator/power steering belt which shreaded due to getting caught in a sand storm in the Sahara. A great base vehicle. 
ont=Arial] [/font]


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi my conversion is on a iveco 2.8 td ,same engine as the renault.A quick word on layout,we realy like the one we settled on,both front seats swivel leading onto drivers side 6 ft 6 ins single bed - pasenger side, is side door followed by 3 ft 9 ins seat that pulls out across the doorway to foram 2 x 6 ft 6 ins singles which then you can pull across to make 5 ft or 6 ft 6 ins double. behind this is the wardobe & shower accros from the kitchen.With all the seating at the front it gives a realy spacious impression. If you are cleverer than me there are photos of the conversion on here somwhere :lol: 
terry


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

henrypartridge said:


> Thanks for the info: I haven't heard anything bad about the Master which is very encouraging. "What Van" magazine says it is long in the tooth but to me one man's long in the tooth is another man's tried and tested.
> 
> So is this the automated change gearbox thingy you have: the one that you push the gear lever back and forward? Can it be treated as a full automatic?


I have a Renault base unit on my Lunar Premier H592 with the auto changing gearbox . It drives like a normal auto I have done 16,000 miles in 2 years 75% in europe 25% in uk. I have only used the manual box 2/3 times. The only down side is it does not hold on a hill like normal autos. The plus side is fuel comsumption 30 mpg complete with a camos dish on the roof. I would def buy the renault again.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

henrypartridge said:


> Thanks for the info: I haven't heard anything bad about the Master which is very encouraging. "What Van" magazine says it is long in the tooth but to me one man's long in the tooth is another man's tried and tested.
> 
> So is this the automated change gearbox thingy you have: the one that you push the gear lever back and forward? Can it be treated as a full automatic?


The quickshift box has an automatic or manual setting, push the lever left to change from one to the other. In auto mode just stick it in 1A and let it get on with it, it tells you which gear it is in as it makes the changes.
We are very pleased with ours on a coachbuilt.

Alec


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks so much for all this useful information. It is very reassuring and I am pleased that everyone is so happy with the Renault. I'll feel confident in going for one and will post how I get on.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Henryp,

Sorry we haven't responded before, we've been away on a trip which included a visit to Danbury Motorcaravans @ Yate near Bristol.

Their main products are Mk2 VW conversions but they also do T5 VW, small Fiat and Renault. We mainly went to look at their Family 4 conversion on the Renault Master. They have excellent showroom facilities now for punters to browse in comfort.

The Family 4 has two rear passenger seats that extend to become single beds much like our current van. Amidships is the kitchen on the nearside and loo/shower room on the off. Behind that is a rear lounge with a pair of inward facing parallel settees which turn into a 4ft 8ins wide double bed. All this in a van shorter than the 'usual' Fiat Ducato.

A couple of downsides are that adding a shower to the washroom is an extra and it is v tight in there for showering unless you're v small, but as a washroom and loo only it's fine. Also Mrs SDA took against the relative lack of worktop in the kitchen, although I think she's spoilt in our current van and something has to give with so much seating/bed space in a van that's relatively small compared to coachbuilts. I'm not keen on the thin looking board they use on their tables/worktops which look skimpy and could do with being more robust IMHO. 

It's definitely worth a look

HTH

Andy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Henryp,
> 
> Also Mrs SDA took against the relative lack of worktop in the kitchen, although I think she's spoilt in our current van and something has to give


This is slightly off the 'Renault Master' subject ( although we do have an old one ) but I would avoid *any* 'van which didn't have adequate kitchen worktop. My missus, who prepares most of the food would 'not have it'. We do not do masses of actual 'cooking' so do not need a huge oven and four hob 'burners' but we do 'food preparation' which needs a bit of worktop space and hardly *any* of the *hundreds* of 'vans on the market have enough. If you have enough kitchen worktop space, don't give it up, hang on to it! :wink:

Harvey


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Henryp,
> . I'm not keen on the thin looking board they use on their tables/worktops which look skimpy and could do with being more robust IMHO.
> 
> It's definitely worth a look
> ...


Hi Andy could it be the t/top is solid ? & not the usual hollow thing that gets holed when somthing drops on it :lol: 
terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

maddie said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > Henryp,
> ...


You're probably right Terry, although I can't say I've knowingly come across hollow worktop/tables. Judging by the weight of our tables they're definitely solid.

Here's a couple of pics of the Danbury Family 4 with tables in place. The kitchen worktop is of similar slim dimensions.

Andy


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I know that Mill Garage of Duns converts Masters.Worth an E Mail maybe.


----------

